# Viaje de Huancavelica a Nasca y Cusco



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

buen recorrido" gracias por la photos esta buenas
justo lo que me gusta photos de recorridos y aventuras"


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

mas fotos buenas.. es un circuito muy bonito.. esos hoteles de Ica estan chvre


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

huancavelica que ordenada u limpia


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

Grcias por compratir pues uno vive estos lugares espero algun dia ir al Nor Peru y conocer sus atractivos, el Sud Peru con sus paisajes me sorprendio


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

BUENAS FOTOS 
IA FALTA POCO XA Q LLEGUES A CSC!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelente recorrido y muy buenas fotos.


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Veo las fotos y siento que estoy recorriendo esos hermosos paisajes, como si yo fuera el viajero. En verdad es agradable experimentar eso ya que, sin temor a equivocarme, ese era uno de los objetivos del creador del tema.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Huancavelica se ve muy bonito deberían darle mas difusión tiene mucho que mostrar. 

Muy buen tema Paimei :cheers:.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

que tal recorrido, buenas fotos, excelente resolución de imagen.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Boniro recorrido. Siempre he querido conocer Huancavelica para conocer lo poco que queda de lo que fue la Villa rica de Oropesa.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

MisteryWorld said:


> Grcias por compratir pues uno vive estos lugares espero algun dia ir al Nor Peru y conocer sus atractivos, el Sud Peru con sus paisajes me sorprendio


Una aclaracion, no existe un nor y sur peruano solamente, comunmente hemos divido el territorio del peru en 4 zonas sin incluri lima pero poniendo a esta como referencia, las ciudades de la costa que estan cerca a lima son conocidas como el norte y sur chico respectivamente, las ciudades lejanas de la costa y sierra norte son conocidos como el norte del peru, las ciudades de la sierra central son conocidos como el centro del peru, las ciudades de costa y sierra sur son conocidos como el sur del peru. Y las ciudades de la selva son conocidas como el oriente. 

Huancavelica esta en el centro del peru, que esta conformado por ciudades como ayacucho, huancavelica, huancayo (junin), cerro de pasco y huanuco los cuales tienen ceja de selva dentro de sus jurisdicciones de la cual la mas saltante es oxampampa y posuzo (pasco) y tingo maria (huanuco). las ciudades mas bonitas por arquitectura colonial son el centro de ayacucho huancavelica y huanuco. La ciudad mas grande y moderna, aunque sin mucho pasado colonial del centro es Huancayo , que es algo asi como el cusco pero sin su maravilloso centro historico, pero con una pujanza y bonaza econonomica unica en el centro del peru, es la primera y unica que cuenta con un mall.

El norte del peru lo conforman (trujillo) la libertad,(chiclayo) lambayeque y piura que tienen casi el mismo grado de modernidad, siendo trujillo la de mayor valor arquitectonco colonial y la que mayor bonanza economica tiene(ya cuenta con ¿3? malls) , pero la diferencia entre las tres ciudades no es mucha, por ejemplo chiclayo cuenta con 2 malls y es la primera ciudad en que se edita fuera de lima el diario mas importante del peru, como bloque las tres ciudades del norte son las que mas desarrollo estan alcanzando, pero si las vemos por separado no se diferencian tanto de las demas ciudades con igual poblacion

Las ciudades de la selva sin importar la ubicacion son conocidas como el Oriente(Tarapoto, pucallpa, iquitos, puesto maldonado) y son las menos favorecidas en el aspecto arquitetonico con excepcion de Iquitos.

El sur peruano son arequipa cusco, puno y abancay que supongo los conoces y seria redundante describirlos.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

^^buena descripcion,, es como si fuera 4 PERU"S" diferentes (hasta mas)...q es facil de percibir cuando recorres el territorio nacional. 
no es raro q esto suceda en un pais con una geografia y cultura como el nuestro, 
cada macroregion,,con una ciudad principal respectivamente..el norte seria el mas "descentralista".


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Que lindos sitios recorriste, te felicito, muy lindas tus fotos.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

*De Nasca a Abancay*

Gracias por los comentarios. Continúo con el recorrido, esta vez desde Nasca a Abancay. Este tramo es sin dudas el de mayor variedad paisajística. En Nasca dejamos el desierto y vamos subiendo poco a poco por los áridos Andes hasta llegar a Pampa Galeras para observar vicuñas. Después Puquio y los valles ayacuchanos de la provincia de Lucanas, cruzando nuevamente la puna, con helada incluida para llegar a Chalhuanca ya en Apurimac y terminar en Abancay.

1. Saliendo de Nasca rumbo a los Andes. En la foto se ve Cerro Blanco, una de las dunas más altas del mundo.









2. Pampa Galeras, las primeras vicuñas









3. Paisaje al lado de la carretera









4. Vicuñas









5. Más vicuñas, son bastante tímidas, hay que tener cuidado de no asustarlas.









6. Esta está como posando para el escudo nacional.









7. Primer valle, cerca a Puquio









8. Vista de Puquio









9. Otra vista de Puquio









10. Helada a más de 4000 metros, junto a una laguna.









11. En plena helada, numerosas llamas.









12. Tramo de la carretera, hacia Chalhuanca









13. Pasando Chalhuanca, hicimos una visita al hermoso Hotel Tampumayu.









14. Placita con pequeña capilla en el Hotel Tampumayu.









15. Una de las casitas del hotel. Este hotel lo visitó Rafo León en uno de sus programas.









16. Comedor del Tampumayu









17. Ya en Abancay, nos hospedamos en el hotel Alhambra, supuestamente el mejor de la ciudad... no está mal, pero el mal gusto en la decoración... en fin, cada uno saca sus propias conclusiones, que diferencia con el Tampumayu.









18. Las mejores tomas son de los techos del hotel y del cielo de Abancay









19. La ubicación de Abancay es realmente privilegiada, con hermosas vistas de los Andes.









Espero les haya gustado. Después continúo con el último tramo del viaje.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

q chvre.... me encanta... q bonito viaje... y es q el peru es unico.. primero la arida costa.. de ahi en las cumbres heladas de nuestra cordillera.. para terminar en ese magico verde de la fertil sierra peruana y sus hermosos paisajes...


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

k bonito paisaje y k bonito hotel se ve algo unico o por la sierra son asi los hoteles???


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Por la sierra son asi los hoteles campestres, aunuqe el de abancay es unico .. que peculiar acabado


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy buenas las fotos, hermosos los paisajes


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me gustó mucho el hotel Tampumayu. Qué bueno que en regiones tan remotas se estén habilitando tan buenos espacios para atraer el turismo.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Demasiado lindo el viaje Paimei, gracias por compartir tus fotos!


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

Puquio que frio jje !!
abancay no me gusta tanto pero se ve linda la ciudad !!!


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

Esas fotos estan muy buenas en serio me ah pasado el frio jejejeje, muy buenas fotos se ve parte dela realidad andina con bellos pisajes simplemente hermoso


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Que excelentes las fotos y que buen recorrido. Me encantaron las vicuñas, pero todas las fotos mostradas son magníficas, gracias.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

PaiMeI74 MIS RESPETOS AMIGO POR TU BUEN GUSTO, POR TU FINO GUSTO POR MOSTRAR TU RECORRIDO DE MANERA EXPECTACULAR.-


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Qué hermoso viaje el que tuviste, Paimei, realmente lindos los paisajes que compartes en este thread. De Huancavelica lo que más me gustó fue Sacsamarca, y los paisajes con esas montañas y el cielo tan espectaculares, que recuerdan a Armenia, como bien indicó Marsupilami. Las panos desde el mirador, ni que se diga, impresionantes. Nasca también muy bonito, y buenísimos los hoteles donde te hospedaste también. 

Siempre es lindo ver vicuñas, y la manada de llamas en la helada sí que me cautivó. 

Felicitaciones por el excelente recorrido y mil gracias por compartir tu viaje con nosotros. Te dejaste extrañar pero valió la pena. :cheers:


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

PaiMei74 said:


> Gracias por los comentarios. Continúo con el recorrido, esta vez desde Nasca a Abancay. Este tramo es sin dudas el de mayor variedad paisajística. En Nasca dejamos el desierto y vamos subiendo poco a poco por los áridos Andes hasta llegar a Pampa Galeras para observar vicuñas. Después Puquio y los valles ayacuchanos de la provincia de Lucanas, cruzando nuevamente la puna, con helada incluida para llegar a Chalhuanca ya en Apurimac y terminar en Abancay.
> 
> 7. Primer valle, cerca a Puquio
> 
> ...


La ruta Nazca-Puquio-Chalhuanca la hice el último año de mi secundaria, tengo muy bellos recuerdos de aquel viaje, saludos Paimei.


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

WOW tienes arte para tomar lo mejor de tu viaje sin duda mereces felicitaciones... espero sigas viajando mas y mas jejeje


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

*De Abancay a Cusco*

Nuevamente muchas gracias por sus comentarios. Muchas gracias Canelita por tus palabras, y a todos por disfrutar las fotos. Continúo con el viaje, esta vez el último tramo de Abancay a Cusco. Es un viaje largo y agotador pero vale la pena por sus paisajes y sitios arqueológicos. Además el estado de la carretera es muy bueno, salvo algunos pequeños tramos.

1. Vista de Abancay desde el Hotel de Turistas (que está venido a menos)









2. Otra vista de Abancay desde el mismo sitio. Como verán la ciudad no tiene mucho de especial.









3. Plaza de Armas









4. Glorieta en la Plaza de Armas









5. Vista de Abancay saliendo de la ciudad, desde el mirador donde han hecho un parque bien simpático.









6. Paisaje saliendo de Abancay. La salida de la ciudad es realmente impresionante, Abacany no será una bella ciudad pero su entorno es espectacular.









7. Típica escena con rebaño de ovejas.









8. Paisaje camino a Cusco.









9. Otra vista más.









10. Saywite. Este sitio arqueológico es impresionante, no se conformen con ver la famosa piedra, el sitio completo es muy interesante.









11. La piedra de Saywite y paisaje.









12. Detalle de la piedra de Saywite. Es impresionante el trabajo de tallado que hicieron aquí los Incas.









13. Paisaje en los alrededores de Saywite.









14. Intiwatana. Para llegar a él hay que bajar las escalinatas del acueducto.









15. Detalle del Intiwatana. La roca fue cortada en dos, presumiblemente por los españoles, en su afán de "extirpar idolatrías".









16. Piedras trabajadas alrededor del Intiwatana.









17. Otro detalle más en las piedras.









18. Detalle del trabajo hidráulico.









19. A la entrada a Saywite, encontramos una feria de campesinos.









20. Campesinos de la zona de Saywite en feria.









21. Camino a Cusco.









22. Puente sobre el Río Apurímac.









23. Puente sobre el Apurímac.









24. Carretera a Cusco.









25. Localidad de Tarawasi, donde se ubica un centro arqueológico Inca.









26. Pasando por Anta. Una escena bastante común.









27. Llegada a Cusco.









No es el final del viaje, aun faltan algunas fotos más. Espero lo hayan disfrutado. Saludos.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

muy buenas las fotos... esos paisajes de apurimac son muy bonitos... antes del puente q cruza el rio apurimac estan los baños termales de Conoq..


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

buen recorrido ,me encanta el verdor de apurimac.
se ve mas verde q ayacucho y cuzco (valles)..sera por el piso ecologico en el q estuvo?
(por q no creo q hayas ido en diferentes epocas del año):nuts:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buenísimas las fotos ... grande Perú


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelente el recorrido.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

creo q esa parte es santa ana ,
se ve bn tus fotos!!!!!!!


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

muy buenas fotos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Los paisajes son lo máximo.


----------



## fredsale (Jul 27, 2008)

lo que mas gusta de este viaje es el viaje con tren porque es muy bonito, vi que los materiales con que se esta rehabilitando las vias del ferrocarril las traen desde lima pero no en camiones sino con el tren de lima huancayo y tambien van a traer nuevas locomotoras y coches tambien bodegas vagones y aparte van a mejorar las estaciones de huancayo hasta huancavelica vi que con maquinas especiales separan las rieles y otras traen cargamento , ahora si se podra ser un viaje completo desde los ferrocarriles de callao y lima hasta huancavelica y si se hace el tren desde lima hasta brasil me gustaria que en su trayecto pase por huancayo...............


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

Lindas fotos,
lindo viaje.
lindo país.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hermosos paisajes, q buen viaje. Parece como q el tiempo se ha detenido en la mayoria de esos pueblos y pequeñas ciudades, la verdad q me encantaría hacer el viaje tomandome el tiempo necesario, q relax.


----------



## Manerok'r (Oct 4, 2008)

que bella es esta parte de la sierra sur del peru 

algun dia tengo que conocer estas hermosas ciudades, pueblos, asi como esos paisajes


----------

